# Garmin 540 and GFS 10 Canet Wiring - Quick Questions



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have read several threads on the hull truth that try to make sense of the wiring for non-NMEA2000 Garmin GPS units and the GFS 10 sensor. Before I go soldering resistors and connecting wires and screwing something up, I wanted to see if anyone could confirm my thinking. Here is the wiring diagram that garmin provided me:










I will not be connecting this setup to a fuel gauge, and I will not be using an extension wire (my gps and the gfs 10 will both be wired under the console, so I should have plenty of wiring coming off the gfs 10 itself).

I have some resistors on order to function as the terminators (found out on The Hull Truth that the Garmin "Terminators" are just 120 ohm resistors, so I ordered some from Radio Shack), and I plan on soldering those one after the other (2 for each wire) in line with the green and white wires before connecting them to the green and white wires from the GPS.

The orange wire connects directly to the orange wire from the GPS, and I plan on connecting the red power wire to an open position on my fuse block using the appropriate fuse. 

The only thing I am a little wary of at this point is the two black and white wires, the brown, and the bare wire. The way I read the diagram, they all just connect to a ground. Is this correct? I was thinking I would just solder all the ends together (or just use a butt end connector) and then use a butt end connector to attach a single ground wire and run that to the ground on my fuse block. Will this work properly?

Thanks in advance for the help!

Daniel


----------

